# By this point apple HAVE to be taking the shit.



## Mr Meatballs (Mar 12, 2011)

iPad 2? really apple REALLY!? if you're gonna release yet another iPod clone at least give it a better name or have you finally reached the point where you just give less of a shit than a constipated ostrich?


----------



## Branch (Mar 12, 2011)

so i assume you bought the version 1.0?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

they need to re-build the entire screen concept to be more like a color version of a kindle before I fucking touch the thing. I want a tablet I can study off of for hours at a time without raping my eyes.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the first version. In fact, I'm posting this message from it. But I don't care much for technology, so I won't buy the second version.


----------



## Riley (Mar 12, 2011)

My brother's getting one for free.  His boss is planning on buying every single employee one as a late Christmas present.

I hate Apple and pretty much every single object they create, as well as their philosophy, but I would not say no to a free Ipad 2.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 12, 2011)

So, I guess you havn't noticed how the iPhone's are just iPhone 1, iPhone 2, ect?  Up to iPhone 4 now even.

How is this a suprise?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 12, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> So, I guess you havn't noticed how the iPhone's are just iPhone 1, iPhone 2, ect?  Up to iPhone 4 now even.


 Well, there wasn't an iPhone 2. It went iPhone->iPhone 3G->iPhone 3GS->iPhone 4


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 12, 2011)

ITT: Loads of apple hate, followed by butthurt mac users, followed by an argument, followed by more apple hate.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 12, 2011)

You forgot the part where the thread gets locked and half of the posters get banned.

Anyhow, I find this whole Apple-mania thing hilarious. Nobody outside of the US and UK care about them. Seeing Apple products or even ads is rare over here, and I've only seen a store of theirs when I was on a trip to Stockholm.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 12, 2011)

The cameras are terrible.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 12, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ITT: Loads of apple hate, followed by butthurt mac users, followed by an argument, followed by more apple hate.


 Nah, see, I don't care much about Apple anymore except I hate Jobs' RDF. Once upon a time I'd be railing on Macs and all that, but I'm past that - They've come a long way from the PowerPC days. Nowadays, they're not much different from Dell or Lenovo except that they charge more and have a different OS. They use Hitachi hard drives, Hynix/Micron/Samsung RAM, Intel chipsets and CPU's, LG screens...

iPhones and iPods are decent devices. I have an iPhone. Still not sure what the iPad is supposed to be (nor what competing tablets think they're supposed to be), but people apparently liked them enough for an iPad 2, so... Here we are.


----------



## DragonTrew (Mar 12, 2011)

As one of the tweets from canonrumorsguy stated: "Every time I see people standing in lines for hours for an Apple product, I lose a little more faith in humanity."

And I'm totally at his side.


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

Apple is fine, I prefer Mircosoft.. jus' sayin'.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2011)

Companies often release updated versions of their products
weird, huh


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 12, 2011)

I would buy it if it had the following additions

A: USB ports.
B: An easier to read non-back-lit screen alike a kindle so it does not pain my eyes when reading too long.
C: A better Camera.
D: Flash support.


THEN: I'd love to get one.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> iPad 2? really apple REALLY!? if you're gonna release yet another iPod clone at least give it a better name or have you finally reached the point where you just give less of a shit than a constipated ostrich?


 
Apple doesn't have to give a shit. People will buy their stuff because it's made by Apple.


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> D: Flash support.



This reminded me of Stephen Colbert's comment about the Ipad 2:  "The Ipad 2 has a dual-core A5 processor.  That means it can not-run Flash five times faster."

And really, thinking about it, an Ipad (or any tablet in general, really) is the exactly the right size and suite of functions to be perfectly inconvenient.  Bigger and barely more powerful than a smartphone, but not as powerful as even the cheapest of netbooks, and a laughable substitute for a proper laptop.

Tablet computers just don't have any appeal to me, past "oh, that's nifty."  But that's what smartphones are for.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2011)

Riley said:


> This reminded me of Stephen Colbert's comment about the Ipad 2:  "The Ipad 2 has a dual-core A5 processor.  That means it can not-run Flash five times faster."
> 
> And really, thinking about it, an Ipad (or any tablet in general, really) is the exactly the right size and suite of functions to be perfectly inconvenient.  Bigger and barely more powerful than a smartphone, but not as powerful as even the cheapest of netbooks, and a laughable substitute for a proper laptop.
> 
> Tablet computers just don't have any appeal to me, past "oh, that's nifty."  But that's what smartphones are for.


 Yeah don't buy a tablet computer or such, I learned the hard way why not to.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Riley said:


> I hate Apple and pretty much every single object they create, as well as their philosophy, but I would not say no to a free Ipad 2.


Neither would I. Granted, the only thing I'd ever be able to use it for is web browsing and a handful of apps since there is not enough money in the world to get me to trash my computer by installing iTunes. But if it's free, I wouldn't care. (And yes, you'd have to install iTunes to initialize it. That's what VirtualBox is for.)



The Drunken Ace said:


> I would buy it if it had the following additions
> 
> A: USB ports.
> B: An easier to read non-back-lit screen alike a kindle so it does not pain my eyes when reading too long.
> ...


The Kindle isn't really in the same market space. E-Ink screens are great for eReaders because they don't require power to maintain the image. Unfortunately the refresh time, depending on how much of the screen you're redrawing, is on the order of a second. Not very good for video. (Even the slowest of animated GIFs would have trouble.) Apple very much markets the iPad an a bigger, better version of the iPod touch in all its media-consuming glory. Having a E-Ink screen would hamper that quite a bit.

As for the other stuff, it would be nice. But I wouldn't touch it until two things happened:
(a) It is no longer reliant on iTunes.
(b) I wouldn't have the pay $100/year for the privilege of coding for a computer I bought.



CannonFodder said:


> Yeah don't buy a tablet computer or such, I learned the hard way why not to.


I can see the utility of a tablet. Like for long trips, or something. (I've never seen a laptop that didn't have an utterly laughable battery life.) But I don't see any way a tablet could possibly replace either a real computer or a real smartphone.


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I would buy it if it had the following additions
> 
> A: USB ports.
> C: A better Camera.



Yes



> B: An easier to read non-back-lit screen alike a kindle so it does not pain my eyes when reading too long.



Don't those things take like a half-second to do one screen refresh? Kiss videos, animation, games, smooth scrolling/zooming, and almost everything else except for reading a static page goodbye. 



> D: Flash support.


 
I certainly wouldn't mind flash support on my iPhone, but how in the hell could it work? How will you get hover events to work on a touch screen? And they'd better bundle flash support with a good adblocker in safari because fuck flash ads. 

Now that I think about it, the only place I'd actually use flash is to be able to watch YouTube in-browser instead of in the YouTube app. I hate flash websites (and if there isn't an alternate HTML version then some web developer needs to be punched) and I never play flash games - that's what my apps are for.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 13, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> B: An easier to read non-back-lit screen alike a kindle so it does not pain my eyes when reading too long.


 Kindle? On a mobile phone with color screen and video playback?

You're kidding me, right?


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 13, 2011)

Sure apple may be lazy when it comes to naming their products but the workmanship of some of the products are amazing.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2011)

I like how people say that Apple is just rehashing everything when they release something new.

Yes, because the original iPhone can totally substitute for an iPhone 4G, an iBook G4 can totally substitute for a MacBook, and a first gen iPod can totally substitute for a sixth gen iPod (or any of the other types of iPod for that matter).

Furthermore, why should that completely redesign some of their products? They are making a killing off of what they already have. That doesn't make any business sense at all.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 14, 2011)

Apple seems to fucking regulated, if they loosen up their collar then they products would be even better.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 14, 2011)

K.A.I.S.E.R- X said:


> Sure apple may be lazy when it comes to naming their products but the workmanship of some of the products are amazing.


 Shouldn't be very different from Dell, HP, and some other OEMs and companies because Foxconn makes all their stuff.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Shouldn't be very different from Dell, HP, and some other OEMs and companies because Foxconn makes all their stuff.


 
Better design specs no doubt.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Better design specs no doubt.


 No, not really. They use exactly the same parts as anyone else does (usually lower-end parts, to boot), and reports of the new MacBook Pros are actually coming back saying that it's put together rather shabbily. They're pretty much not any different from anyone else except in the OS and in the case design. They do tend to incorporate new features like EFI and connection standards (Firewire, Intel Light Peak / Thunderbolt, etc), but that's mainly because they only need to support what they choose to support.


----------

